# first fatty and buffalo chicken w/QVIEW



## smokin365 (Aug 10, 2008)

i hope the pics worked.  im still trying to figure out the new camera So i tried my hand at a fatty this weekend, and i have to say im hooked.  used 1/2 gr. beef and 1/2 sausage, filled it with cubed potatoes, colby jack cheese and onions.  Wrapped with bacon and put in the smoke.  Also made some buffalo ranch chicken breasts and hamburgers w/ the left over gr. beef.  Stayed between 225 and 250 for i think about 2.25 hrs.  turned out great


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great!  Pics are pretty good too; maybe in a little to close on the fattie.  So I haven't done Buffalo chicken, what's it got on it?


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great man..keep um smokin


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 10, 2008)

Marinade chicken in Buffalo sauce of your choice over night.  Personally, i think that Franks Red Hot cant be beat.  Rub with Hidden Valley Ranch powder a few minutes before smoking.  Keep about 1/2 cup of Red Hot for mopping and mix a half of a packet of ranch powder with it and mop generously about 20 min before done


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like chicken will be on the menu at my house soon. sounds great.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks,  It's on my list probably next weekend!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good. I was going to do one today, but I have come down with a cold or something.



Tracey


----------



## mcmuffin (Aug 10, 2008)

Were the potatoes raw going in and how did they turn out?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

looks great! I ditto the FRANKS good stuff, and mixed with ranch dressing that makes the yummiest chix salad....I had not ever thought about using the powder however with the sauce...great idea, and thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## jgaus (Aug 10, 2008)

Gotta couple London Broils ready to go on, might have to add some of that Chicken!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 11, 2008)

The taters were half frozen when i rolled it and they tasted like smokey taters.  The whole thing turned out pretty good, though i think i will use more cheese next time


----------

